# What is considered a heavy wheel?



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm just wondering about wheels weights. I've been reading that wheels add unsprung weight to the car which isn't good and the car will be really sluggish off the line.
Just wondering what is considered heavy? For example, the mk4 17" monte carlos are 23 lbs and vortexers in a few threads have said these are extremely heavy. I guess my questions are:
1) what is considered heavy?
2) how much difference does a singel pound make? for instance, is 22lbs that much better than 23lbs?


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? (bobby_t1)*

Okay I may not know what I'm talking about here, its all just what I've heard. You should actually be more concerned with tire weight because your tires are farther away from the center of the rotating mass. Some tires *cough*kumhoecsta712*cough*, while being good tires, are said to be extremely heavy. I would like to know the answer to your original question though, as far as how much difference a pound can make. Something like x lbs. of unsprung weight = y lbs. of sprung weight....


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? (Zinc)*

View wheel tech at the top of the forum. In reading some of this information and looking at wheel weights you should be able to come up with an educated answer.


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]View wheel tech at the top of the forum. In reading some of this information and looking at wheel weights you should be able to come up with an educated answer.[HR][/HR]​I don't quite see a section on Wheels weights specifically.. is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? (bobby_t1)*

Me neither...


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? (bobby_t1)*

Zinc I agree, you brought up a very good point. I don't think I've seen any info on the specific weight of various tires. I would be glad if someone out there would elaborate on this subject. Although it may be of more importance to people on the track, hey, I would like to make sure that my wheel/tire combo is as light as possible, especially those of us with the 2 litre engine. Also, will the reduction in unsprung weight from these factors make the stock suspension perform notably better, for exapmle, less pitching and rolling. Anybody in the know please comment. Thanks.


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? (golf strom)*

Well I know for sure that unsprung weight will adversely affect your acceleration... but other than that, my knowledge is lacking in this area.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? (bobby_t1)*

You're blind if you can't see many of the wheel weights listed in wheel tech at the top of this forum.
Everything else being equal, including driving skill, I choose a tire that has a reputation for excellent handling which is heavier because it is more stoutly and technically constructed and you have the lightest tire, yet I blow you away on the track or though the twisties, is a lighter tire better or is my heavier tire better?
IMO to obsess on tire weight is a waste of your time, unless you are sitting in a car that has one seat surrounded by a roll cage. 
There are tire weights on many of the tire manufacter's websites.
When you are ready with credit card in hand and you have your tire selection down to 2-3 tires, I will give you tire weight if you want it. But you'll never know the difference based on weight. You would notice the difference however with the right tire on the car for your driving conditions and style. Peace!


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? ([email protected])*

Eric: Sorry, there must be some misunderstanding. I'm asking about what is considered a heavy _wheel_, not a heavy _tire_.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: What is considered a heavy wheel? ([email protected])*

Eric, Thank you for your reponse regarding the weight of tires.
I 'm a real beginner when it comes to understanding what the priorities 
are concerning how to make your basic passenger car perform at it's best.
I have used the tire rack web site to learn some of the important elements,
and perhaps sometimes we "newbies" get ahead of ourselves due to our new found enthusiasm for performance in our cars. I'm glad that you made the point concerning durability when it comes to these items. I will be getting ready to purchase items from you soon and my deceision to use the tire rack is based on the informed and helpful responses I have received from you on Vortex. Again Thanks!!


----------

